# الخيانه ... صناعه رجاليه .. أم نسائيه !!



## MIKEL MIK (15 مارس 2012)

*الخيانه ... صناعه رجاليه .. أم نسائيه !!




عندما تحب المرأة لاتفكر فى الخيانه 
وعندما يخون الرجل لايفكر فى الحب !!


لون الخيانة اسود
هكذا اتخيله
ربما لانها لاتعيش ولاتنمو ..
إلا فى الظلام ..


لدي قناعة تامة
بان ليس كل الذين يخونون ...لايحبون
ولا كل الذين يحبون .. لايخونون
فالبعض يخون برغم الحب
والبعض يحب برغم الخيانة ...


عندما تخون المرأة
تغمض عينيها
كى (تقتل) احدهم فى داخلها
وعندما يخون الرجل
يفتح عينيه
كى (يحتقر) احداهن امامه ..


اذا كان الانتقام والرغبة 
مفتاح الخيانة عند المرأة
فالرغبة والانتقام
مفتاح الخيانة عند الرجل ...


ترى
ماطعم الخيانة ؟؟
ومارائحتها ؟؟


للخيانة طعم .. لايتذوقه الا الخائنون
وللخيانة رائحة... لايشمها إلا المخلصون


تبدأ الخيانة
(بهزة) خفيفة تحرك الغرائز
وتنتهى ( بزلزال) قوى
يهدم كل الاشياء الجميلة 


عندما تخون انسان خانك !!
فانت انسان ............ .... ... خائن
وعندما تخون انسان اخلص لك
فأنت انسان ............ ........ قاتل !!


فأحقر انواع الخيانة
خيانة رجل خائن لامرأة وفية
وأمر انواع الخيانة
خيانة رجل مخلص لامرأة خائنة
والعكس ايضا صحيح ...


فى معظم الاوقات ..
بعد الخيانة
تبكى المرأة ....... ويندم الرجل


حاول
ان تسقى جذور الوفاء فى أعماقك
كى لاتخسر بالخيانة
ماكسبته بالحب


اسألوا الذين خانوا ...
مااااااااااااااااااذا خسروا ... حين خانوا
القلوب !! ؟؟



دعونا نتحاور بكل مصداقيه وشفافيه ولانريد ادعاءات باطله !!!!!!!

اتمنى كل عضو فتح على الموضوع يقول رايهـ عن الخيانه؟؟

لو عرفت او حسيت ان شخص خانكـ  هتعمل ايه معاه ؟؟

لماذا تخونون ماهو دافعكم ؟؟

​*


----------



## مسيحي يمني بفخر (16 مارس 2012)

أنا إنفصلت عني زوجتي بسبب أنها وصلت لى مرحلة يآسة في إقناعي بالرجوع للإسلام ... طبعاً .. لدي منها ولد عمره 17 سنه ... تعرفت ببنت مسلمه وعملت معاها علاقة .. واكتشفت أنها متزوجه .. ولازلت على علاقه معها .. هل أنا على صح .. أم خطاء .. لاتنسوا تذكروا إننا أعيش شبه وحيد كوني مسيحي بين مسلمين ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

مسيحي يمني بفخر قال:


> أنا إنفصلت عني زوجتي بسبب أنها وصلت لى مرحلة يآسة في إقناعي بالرجوع للإسلام ... طبعاً .. لدي منها ولد عمره 17 سنه ... تعرفت ببنت مسلمه وعملت معاها علاقة .. واكتشفت أنها متزوجه .. ولازلت على علاقه معها .. هل أنا على صح .. أم خطاء .. لاتنسوا تذكروا إننا أعيش شبه وحيد كوني مسيحي بين مسلمين ..




*اخي العزيز
الخطأ خطأ مهما كانت المبررات
انت غلط من الاول لما حبيت تعوض انفصال زوجتك
وعملت علاقه مع انسانه تانيه متزوجه او لا مش هتفرق
الشيطان بيساعدك وانت بتطيعه وناسي ان ليك رب شايفك
ياريت تقطع علاقتك بالانسانه دي وتدور ع حلول مع زوجتك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 مارس 2012)

االخيانة صناعة شيطانية وهى تحدث من انسان رجل او امراة ضعيف الايمان والخيانه شىء حقير جدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

*شكرا استاذ سعيد لمشاركتك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مارس 2012)

موضوع صعب جداااااااااا وبيوجع قوي


مش هاقدر احكي فيه

حبيت اسجل متابعه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

*كنت افضل اعرف رايك ايه يا نيفوو
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مارس 2012)

لا .... خليني ساكته احسن


----------



## grges monir (16 مارس 2012)

ليست رجالية او نسائية مايكل
بل  بشرية تحتمل ان تكون  من الطرفين
الرجل والمراة بشر معرضين كلاهما للوقوع فى الخطا


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 مارس 2012)

*الخيانة حاجة مرررة اوى محدش يحب تحصله 
سواء الرجل خاين او المرأة الندم مش هيفيد بعد ماخان
موضو جميل يا ميكى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا .... خليني ساكته احسن




*اللي يريحك طبعا يا نيفوو
بس مش هسيبك هناك
وهعرف رايك ايه بيني وبينك :gy0000:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ليست رجالية او نسائية مايكل
> بل  بشرية تحتمل ان تكون  من الطرفين
> الرجل والمراة بشر معرضين كلاهما للوقوع فى الخطا




*ميرسي جرجس لمرورك ورأيك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *الخيانة حاجة مرررة اوى محدش يحب تحصله
> سواء الرجل خاين او المرأة الندم مش هيفيد بعد ماخان
> موضو جميل يا ميكى
> *​




*ميرسي ديدي لمرورك ورايك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *اللي يريحك طبعا يا نيفوو
> بس مش هسيبك هناك
> وهعرف رايك ايه بيني وبينك :gy0000:​*



بعينك يا واد انت :smile02


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بعينك يا واد انت :smile02




*هتقولي بالزؤق 
ولا تحبي اذيع هنا
وانتي فهماني​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *هتقولي بالزؤق
> ولا تحبي اذيع هنا
> وانتي فهماني​*




والنبي ابوظلك الموضوع

هتذيع ايه ياولدي مهي في توقيعي اهي
سلامه الشوفld:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> والنبي ابوظلك الموضوع
> 
> هتذيع ايه ياولدي مهي في توقيعي اهي
> سلامه الشوفld:




*والمصحف باظ من ساعه مدخلتيه
كفايه بس دخلتك البهيه :gy0000:

تصدقي مخدتش بالي يابت
يارب ديدي تلاقي التانيه 
عشان اذيع ع طوووول​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *والمصحف باظ من ساعه مدخلتيه
> كفايه بس دخلتك البهيه :gy0000:
> 
> تصدقي مخدتش بالي يابت
> ...




عيب عليك انا بنور اي مكان ادخله ياولدي
:smile02:smile02:smile02


تحب ابعتهالك انا احسن
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> عيب عليك انا بنور اي مكان ادخله ياولدي
> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> 
> 
> ...




وعيل اللي يرجع ​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 مارس 2012)

الخيانة صناعة رجالية ونسائية في نفس الوقت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مارس 2012)

الخيانه شىء بشع و مريب------
من يخون  بيكون اصبح مكبل الايد و العيون من الشرير --يسحله الى الطريق الذى يريده--
 و هو خطاء بشرى قد يقع فيه رجل او المرأه------
المشكله إنها خطيه ليست تسبب هلاك فاعلها فقط-- بل تسبب هلاك شريك فاعلها الوفى--
فالخيانه شىء بشع يقتل الإنسان و مشاعره---
و لكن  بالمحبه نستطيع ان نغفر للاخر خطيته--


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> الخيانة صناعة رجالية ونسائية في نفس الوقت




*شكرا احمد لرأيك ومرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الخيانه شىء بشع و مريب------
> من يخون  بيكون اصبح مكبل الايد و العيون من الشرير --يسحله الى الطريق الذى يريده--
> و هو خطاء بشرى قد يقع فيه رجل او المرأه------
> المشكله إنها خطيه ليست تسبب هلاك فاعلها فقط-- بل تسبب هلاك شريك فاعلها الوفى--
> ...



*كلام جميل جدااا
بس تفتكري لو حد خانك
هتقدري تسامحيه من قلبك ؟​*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا احمد لرأيك ومرورك​*


 العفو


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2012)

*اتمنى كل عضو فتح على الموضوع يقول رايهـ عن الخيانه؟؟

 لا يمكن ن نعطى تعريفا للخيانه
الخائن أنسان حقود وقذر

لو عرفت او حسيت ان شخص خانكـ  هتعمل ايه معاه ؟؟

أنساه من حياتى
أشطبه بأستيكه


 لماذا تخونون ماهو دافعكم ؟؟

يخونوا ليس بدوافع
بل هى أصول تربيه
الخيانه متأصله فى النفس
 *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *اتمنى كل عضو فتح على الموضوع يقول رايهـ عن الخيانه؟؟
> 
> لا يمكن ن نعطى تعريفا للخيانه
> الخائن أنسان حقود وقذر
> ...




*ميرسي استاذي ع رايك الجميل جدااا

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## treaz (16 مارس 2012)

الخيااااااااااااانه ليها معانى كتيرر اوى ومش مرتبطه بجنس معين بس مرتبطه بطبيعه الانسان سواء رجل او امراة بتعدد الاشكال  خيانه الامانه وخيانه الصداقه وخيانه الحب وانوووووواع كتير واشكال مختلفه لكن فعلا اقذر انواع البشر هو الى يعرف يخون وصعب التعامل معاه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

treaz قال:


> الخيااااااااااااانه ليها معانى كتيرر اوى ومش مرتبطه بجنس معين بس مرتبطه بطبيعه الانسان سواء رجل او امراة بتعدد الاشكال  خيانه الامانه وخيانه الصداقه وخيانه الحب وانوووووواع كتير واشكال مختلفه لكن فعلا اقذر انواع البشر هو الى يعرف يخون وصعب التعامل معاه




*شكرا تريزا ع مرورك ورايك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدااا
> بس تفتكري لو حد خانك
> هتقدري تسامحيه من قلبك ؟​*


لن اقدر وحدى على فعل شىء لكن بمساعده ربى اقدر اسامح من قلبى...نعم وقت الحزن  كل الزكريات الهباب بتطلع و ده عمل من اعمال الشرير..لكنى انسا و اسامح..و لا تقول لى ده كلام ساعت اللفعل او الموقف شىء اخر..لا اخى لقد اقظر انواع الخيانه...و سامحت من القلب...ده لو ندم فاعل الخيانه من قلبه...لإن نحن بشر مهما كانت مرتبتنا الإمانيه قد نقع فى ابشع انواع الخطايه و كان داود مثال الكتاب......لا انكر انه صعب لكن بالصلاه الكيره و التشبث بالرب نقدر نسامح و ننسا من القلب


----------



## magedrn (17 مارس 2012)

الخيانة جرح للقلب وقطع للوعد والم للانسان


----------



## white.angel (17 مارس 2012)

*قلت سابقاً*
*ان الخيانه قتلت الاله والشيطان *
*فـبالخيانه سلم يهوذا المسيح ليصلب*
*وبالخيانه سلم احد معاونى بن لادن سيده للقتل ...*

*انها الخيانه او القتل وجهان لعمله واحده*​


----------



## sparrow (17 مارس 2012)

الخيانه شئ صعب
والمه مش بيروح بعد عشرات السنين ,, احنا يمكن بنتنساه عشان نعرف نسامح لكن مش بننساه 
منك لله يا مايكل موضوعك رخم


----------



## the shepherd (17 مارس 2012)

*كل الاعضاء اتكلمت علي بشاعة الخيانة و الخائن و ازاي هي تفوق كل وصف *
*بس حد فكر الخائن بيحس بايه لما بيواجه نفسه بخيانته ؟ *
*مشاعره بتبقي عامله ازاي ؟ *
*حياته بيحصلها اية ؟*
*يعني الخيانة فعلا صعبة جدا مش علي الانسان الي اتعرض للخيانة .*
*لا كمان علي الانسان الخائن نفسه .*
*بطرس بكي بمرارة و يهوذا شنق نفسه .*
*تعتقدوا ان المفروض مننا نساعد كل خائن اعترف بخيانته يبقي بطرس ام يهوذا ؟*​


----------



## مسرة (17 مارس 2012)

*انا فاهمة و حاسة بكلام the shepherd
الانسان الخائن يبقى انسان مهما اخطأ 
و الكثير منهم يمتلكون ضمير يتعذب و يموت من شدة الم الندم
تلوب الروح و تصرخ الذاكرة عندما تتذكر بشاعة الذي قامت يداه بفعلها
لكن الخائنون الي ما يحسون و لا يهتمون بقتل الاشخاص الاوفياء فهذا بسبب تكرار هذا الفعل
الي ان تخدر ضميرهم
الخيانة هي خطيئة لا يسر بها الرب 
و هناك انسان من يدفع الثمن 
لكن الانسان الخائن ايضا يشعر و يتالم 

بيكون انسان يصحى و ينام و ياكل و يشرب و عمله الذي ما نغفر يلاحقه
من يستطيع اكمال الحياة و هو يعرف انه لن يسامح و لن يغتفر له?!
فالموت يكون له فكرة   يستنجد بها

لكن كم مرة خونا الرب???
كم مرة تركناه و بعناه و حبينا غيره(الخطيئة) ???

و كم مرة رجعنا و سامحنا و اخذنا بحضنه!!!
ف اذا الهي و سيدي سامحني ,, فمن انا لكي لا اسامح??
و انا لا اتحمل بان تترك انسان يتعذب عمره كله. بسبب خطيئة,,ساسامح 
و لو كان الامر صعبا ,, فهنا يتمجد عمل الرب باعطائنا القوة التي نحتاجها

الرب يبارك الجميع

*​


----------



## zama (17 مارس 2012)

الخيانة هي صناعة عدم النضج و تملق البنوة الفكرية ..

لن يصح ، نسب الخيانة للرجل أو للمرأة ، كلٍ علي حدة ، لأن المرأة بالخلق جزء من الرجل ..

==

عايز الكلام اللي بيني و بينك يا مايكل و تشرب حجرين نرجيلة ، المرأة أول كائن خائن ، 

لأن بسبب حوا لبس آدم بالمدفع ، لأن آدم طيب ، لكن بالحقيقة هو ساذج و يستاهل كدا ، 

لكن أنا و أنت بندفع التمن يا حبي  ..

==

سلام ..


----------



## rania79 (18 مارس 2012)

الخيانة ....... صناعة

كووووووورية 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## hisham said (18 مارس 2012)

موضوع شيق اشكرك عليه اخى .. اما موضوع الخيانة ارى  ان المشكله فى الخيانة ان الذى يخون ممكن يكون هذا طبعه ودا  نوع .. وهناك من يكون اخطا عن شهوة ردية ولحظة ضعف وممكن يفوق ويتوب عنها .. وهناك من يياس ويقع ولحظات ضعفه تذداد بوجود سهولة الخيانة امامه .. ولكن لو هناك تسامح من الطرف الاخر يساعد كثيرااا على سرعةتوبته .. اما الاخ اليمنى انا اراه انه لسه مش مسيحى لانه يمارس الزنا مع مسلمة مع انه ترك زوجته المسلمة فما الفائدة .. انا من رايي ان يهرب من هذه وتلك ويذهب الى حضن الاب .. انا اسف للاطالة


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 مارس 2012)

+

يا رب ارحمنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2012)

*شكرا لكل اللي ردوا وشاركوني برأيهم
نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> يا رب ارحمنا




*يرحمك من ايه بالظبط يا طارق
ياريت توضح تقصد ايه​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2012)

لا أعتقد انها تنبع من أي فئه ذكوريه او أنثويه 
من وجهة نظري أن الخيانه تتم نتيجه لنقص ما 
فد يكون فى درجة وفاء الخائن وقد يكون فى درجة أخلاقه ..وقد يكون ناتج من مستوي تربيه
لكن الخيانه فى حد ذاتها أعتقد أنها فى كل شيء 
فهي موجده منذ الأذل منذ قابيل وهابيل
قد نري تصرف الخيانه فى خطف قطه من أختها لقطعة لحم والهروب
قد نري تصرف الخيانه فى عض كلب لكلب أخر أثناء اللعب
فهي لا تقع بمستوي أكبر علي شخص دون الأخر
فمن خان قد خان لشيء ما داخله ..ومن وقعت ليه الخيانه لم يعطي الخائن حقه فى شيء ما ..فخانه ليجده مع غيره
أذا فى الخيانه الكل مسئول
الأ اذا كان الخائن..مجرد من أي مشاعر أنسانيه ويخون لمجرد الخيانه
هذا من رأيي الشخص فقط وليس لثوابت أجتماعيه معينه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> لا أعتقد انها تنبع من أي فئه ذكوريه او أنثويه
> من وجهة نظري أن الخيانه تتم نتيجه لنقص ما
> فد يكون فى درجة وفاء الخائن وقد يكون فى درجة أخلاقه ..وقد يكون ناتج من مستوي تربيه
> لكن الخيانه فى حد ذاتها أعتقد أنها فى كل شيء
> ...




*رأي جميل ومقنع
شكرا ليك اخي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 مارس 2012)

> رأي جميل ومقنع
> شكرا ليك اخي
> وربنا يباركك


أشكرك جدا أخي الحبيب لثنائك
:::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاك دوما
​


----------



## مسيحي يمني بفخر (26 مارس 2012)

سلام ونعمه .. أشكركم على هذه النصائح الغالية والتي فعلاً أثرت فيا وصحت إيماني .. يبارككم الرب


----------



## sam176 (28 مارس 2012)

اعتقد  ان الخيانه بين الزوجين اسهل بالنسبه للرجل من المراءه

اعتقد ان المراءه الطبيعيه يجب ان يكون لديها دافع قوى جدا لتخون وهو امر صعب جدا لها اما الرجل فلا يحتاج لسبب خاصة ان لم يكن مخافة الله فى قلبه  
الرجل يحتاج سبب  لكى لا يخون  بينما المراه تحتاج سبب لتخون

اعتقد ان من قال ان اكثر اهل النار من النساء هو حمار كبير و لا يفهم فالنساء بطبيعتهم اقرب للفضيله من الرجل 
انا طبعا اقصد الخيانه الزوجيه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 مارس 2012)

ههههه ما بدا عشرة يحكوا فيا ...صناعة رجالية و بجودة ممتازة كمان


----------



## oesi no (28 مارس 2012)

الخيانة .. made in r.o.c


----------



## مسيحي يمني بفخر (30 مارس 2012)

*الى : حبو اعدائكم : إلى كل إخواني وأخواتي في المنتدى أشكركم .. على النصيحة الغالية وأشكر كل الذين نصحوا .. وانا فعلاً والرب يسوع يشهد أني ندمت ولن أعود لمثل هذه الخطايا.. وانا لم أعرضها لكم الا لأني فعلاً شعرت بالخطيئة واريد الابتعاد عنها.. وأن أعطي نفسي درس قاسي وأوبخها .. وكنت اود أن ارسل لكم رسائل خاصة ولكني للأن لاأستطيع 
فارجوا أن تتواصلوا معي  يباركم الرب ويحميكم *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2012)

*شكرا لكل اللي ردوا وقالوا رايهم
وربنا معاك يا مسيحي يمني
نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أبريل 2012)

*لو عرفت او حسيت ان شخص خانكـ  هتعمل ايه معاه ؟؟*
*بتحصل كتير وكتير قادر ارد واخلص
لكن الافضل انى بقابل الخيانة بابتسامة
شكرا يا مايكل
ربنا يفرحك
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *لو عرفت او حسيت ان شخص خانكـ  هتعمل ايه معاه ؟؟*
> *بتحصل كتير وكتير قادر ارد واخلص
> لكن الافضل انى بقابل الخيانة بابتسامة
> شكرا يا مايكل
> ...




*مفتكرش انها ابنسامه من قلبك
ممكن ابتسامه غيظ او الم
شكرا لمرورك ورايك يا جميل​*


----------

